# Yelena Pawela



## Rommel (Feb 28, 2003)

I noticed that TRS Direct is offering tapes with another Russian Martial artist, a former cop named Yelena Pawela. Has anyone seen these tapes and can anyone comment on them?

This is from TRS: "Over on the other side of the planet in Russia, they have a whole culture of fighting history that is only know being revealed to the west. Vladimir Vasiliev introduced Systema and the rage has continued for over 4 years now.
Enter Yelena Pawela who's roots run back to the former Soviet Counter-intelligence services and herself a Russian police officer and K9 trainer and you'll discover one of the toughest and most talented individuals for practical street survival you've ever run across.
It would be a HUGE MISTAKE to pass on this cause Yelena is a woman. She quickly earned our respect at TRS and we promise that you'll learn some really cool stuff from this amazingly tough and respected instructor."


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2003)

This is Systema too?


----------



## Rommel (Mar 1, 2003)

TRS Direct doesn't say where she trained. Does anyone know if she is affiliated with ROSS or Kadochnikov or maybe this is an entirely new style.


----------



## Samurai (Mar 6, 2003)

I saw her in Columbus Ohio last weekend and she did a small (5-8 minute) demostration.  The announcer said that she was from the Soviet SWAT team in Moscow.

The Demostration was with a large German Shepherd Dog.  The dog did some attacking and the basic ..SIT ...STAY....EAT BAD GUY


She did only about 1-2 minutes of hand-to-hand work and most of that was the basic DT stuff that Police learn.  At one point the "bad guy" ran at her with a stick from across the stage.  She pulled a gun and shot him (it was a cap gun).

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------

